# Help! Getting vomit out of a mattress



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, its the day after halloween and you know what that means, time to clean the vomit out of the mattress! Sigh.

Last night DS went to town on his mattress and mine (they are pushed together) he soaked his mattress, got a little on mine, some on the boxspring and some on the rug. I cleaned it as best I could last night with our steam cleaner but I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions on cleaning this - I don't want his mattress to smell like vomit. Honestly, I could care less about natural cleaning at this point.

Oh, and any suggestions on getting laundry detergent out of a rug, I was using some of our 7th generation detergent to clean the mattress last night and knocked the bottle over leaving a big puddle. Double Sigh.


----------



## solidcitizqueen (Aug 3, 2006)

Try what I did for son's peed mattress. Spray (ok, drown) peroxide into stain, then follow w/ ACV. NOOOOOOOOO smell left at ALL. Both products break down the proteins and such and neutralize!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

What is ACV?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

apple cider vinagar


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

For the bed and the floor- use a shop vac/wet dry vac to suck up water that you pour onto the stain. This even works for pet stains, anything in carpet and especially paint spilled on the carpet. My mom spilled a whole can of paint on her carpet once and got it all out using gallons of water and the wet dry vac! Just pour it on and suck it up. I can imagine the soap will get really bubbly though!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

the soap isnt a big deal... just keep 'washing' it... use a shop vac or carpet steamer... it will eventurally dilute enough and be gone..

im at a loss for the mattress... but you may want to consider investing in a high quality mattress pad in the future.. (all our beds have them.. much easier to toss the pad and get a new one then risk a ruined mattress.. the pads cost 20-100 dollars based on quality of pad and bed size) ive seen them at every retailer that has bedding... walmart target macys kohls etc


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Ditto on buying mattress pads in the future, you can get waterproof ones as well.

If the other suggestions don't work, you could try Nature's Miracle, an enzyme cleaner from pet stores. You soak it into the mattress and the enzymes will "eat" all the leftover vomit, thereby taking care of the bacteria and odor. It worked very well on both vomit on a mattress in our house and on urine on a mattress.

Good luck!


----------

